# TCH sound in Portugal



## skizzo

So I visited tras-dos-montes region recently, and I spotted an interesting thing about the way some people talk in certain villages I visited: they pronounce the ch exactly like the english ch. So "chuva" = "tchuva", for example. Does this occur anywhere else in Portugal?


----------



## Nino83

The sound [ʧ] is present also in loanwords, as, for example, in _tchau_ [ʧaw] (from Italian _ciao_).


----------



## skizzo

Yes but in this case I'm talking about the sound in portuguese words (of origin), which is quite peculiar, and isn't the standard pronunciation in the rest of portugal.


----------



## Nino83

Other areas near to Spain have this pronunciation. It's due to Spanish influence.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

E da influência do galego também.


----------



## mykka

It's actually the original pronunciation of the "ch" digraph in portuguese.


----------



## cadarika

E em relação a "República Checa"? O "ch" continua sendo reproduzido como "sh"?


----------



## Nino83

Dictionary says that [ʁɨpublikɐ *ʃ*ekɐ] is the standard pronunciation.


----------



## caelum

cadarika said:


> E em relação a "República Checa"? O "ch" continua sendo reproduzido como "sh"?


Imagino que quem pronuncia CH como [ʧ] não diferenciaria quando dizem República Checa.


----------



## Guigo

cadarika said:


> E em relação a "República Checa"? O "ch" continua sendo reproduzido como "sh"?



Antes da divisão, aqui no Brasil, era mais comum ler-se e ouvir-se: "Tchecoslováquia" [ʧ...].

Depois da separação das regiões, em países soberanos, ficamos com "República Checa", sem o T inicial, quer na escrita, quer no som [*ʃ*ekɐ].


----------



## mykka

in Portugal its República Checa (sh). Normally if its the "ch" sound it'll be spelt "tch", for example, Tchetchénia.


----------



## Guigo

mykka said:


> in Portugal its República Checa (sh). Normally if its the "ch" sound it'll be spelt "tch", for example, Tchetchénia.



Já por aqui, é Chechênia, com ambos os "ch" soando como *[ʃ...ʃ...]**.*


----------



## Alandria

Eu digo "república tcheca"


----------



## Guigo

Alandria said:


> Eu digo "república tcheca"



Não me surpreende.

Em Vitória, ES, nos anos 70 (século XX) havia um programa de rádio, focado em _rock_ e música moderna, apresentado pelo radialista Jairo Maia, que era anunciado como _Djairo Maia_.


----------



## Alandria

KKK, se eu te disser que a palavra "checa" me lembra outra coisa, por isso também evito...

Perdoe a minha mente maldosa...


----------



## diego-rj

Alandria said:


> Eu digo "república tcheca"


Eu também e todas as pessoas que conheço (inclusive professores de geografia e história). Aliás, também sempre vejo escrito desta forma "República Tcheca". (apesar do corretor sublinhar em vermelho)


----------



## makoto e toshio no rio

É a pronúncia original do galego-português.

Além disso, o dialeto de Trás-os-Montes é bem mais galego do que português mediano, propriamente dito. Não tem nada a ver com influência do espanhol, e sim com arcaísmo.

Lá eles também diferem, como em basco, o s/ss, pronunciado apicalmente (sibilância na ponta da língua, como em castelhano do norte espanhol; soa meio chiadinho - o chiado palato-alveolar português, não o "úmido" alvéolo-palatal carioca, refira-se -, e meio ceceante ao estilo do famoso sotaque do jogador de futebol carioca Romário), e o z/c/ç, pronunciado laminalmente (sibilância no corpo da língua, como no Brasil; soa "smooth").

Preservada também no mirandês, o co-dialeto astur-leonês com um Q lusitano, essa era a pronúncia original das línguas ibéricas em geral. Na costa do norte de Portugal e na Galiza, eles usam sibilante apical em todas as posições (e no interior da Galiza usam aquele "th" espanhol para o c). No centro-sul de Portugal e demais países lusófonos, a sibilante laminal em todas as posições. 

No fim, tirando a gente pronunciar o z em fim de sílaba da mesma forma, a palatalização do coda /S/ de Portugal e do Rio de Janeiro nem é tão anti-fonética e anti-histórica quanto algumas pessoas fazem parecer. Ao menos não mais que a ausência de palatalização.


----------

